# Conan Exiles Server by PCGH|0815klimshuck



## 0815klimshuck (9. Februar 2017)

Hi PCGH Member,

Ich betreibe einen Conan Exiles Server und suche noch Mitspieler

Server Name: [GER] NoRules All 2X
Server Hoster: Nitrado

Einstellungen:
50 Slots 
PvP
Hardcore
Farming, Crafting und XP sind 2 Fach eingestellt

Auto-Serverrestarts 0, 6, 12 und 18 Uhr

mfg 0815klimshuck


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin schon seit Tagen am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht. Falls ja, dann schaue ich mal bei dir rein.


----------

